# Cool Pepper's Ghost idea



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.halloweenfear.com/Goblingreeter2.html

This is from an old Popular Electronics article. Unfortunately, the link is a hard-to-read scan, but if your public library has an online access to periodicals, you can find this article archived.

The plans here are to use shrink-wrapped plastic as the reflective surface, attached to a blackened plastic frame set at a 45 degree angle from the inside of a storm door, with a ghost mannequin up against a wall and facing perpendicular to the storm door.

There's also plans for a homemade controller, which cycles through dimming/brightening a light and activating a recording. That's all probably over my head ... I'm thinking of just buying a controller instead. I think that would do the trick: build the frame, the mannequin, and then just plug in a dimmed light into a controller, which is also playing back a recorded sound effect.

Do you think the frame with the plastic would store OK in an attic the rest of the year?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe I still have that issue in one of the storage totes out in the shop 

As for storing, it may be fine, but I would just cut the plastic off after Halloween as it is gonna get dusty or torn anyway and put on a new film the next year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I know I've heard about using the plastic shrink insulation for Pepper's Ghost before, and from what I remember it works just fine as long as you're careful to get every single wrinkle out of it.

It probably wouldn't store well, but it's really not that expensive and you could redo it the following year if it got messed up. (I grew up with my dad doing that stuff on the windows every winter, and it was really just thin plastic)


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, so what about using a controller to brighten/dim a light shining on the mannequin? I have no clue how to get a controller to do that. 

The only controller i've got simply turns lights and a solonoid valve off & on for a TCT prop.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I use the film every year and just replace it. My "window" film is 7 feet by nine feet. It literally just disappears even when your standing just a few feet away. I believe i just paid about $8 a piece for three of them with free shipping. My frame is just metal conduit and I've also built my own fader from stuff I had around the house. I didn't know how to do it electronically so I improvised. Turns one light up while turning one light dim and visa versa. Works so well, I have used it for three years in a row. The thing that makes Peppers Ghost really "pop" is using a live actor. I hired a young friend of my son's for the two nights I'm open and he was definitely the hit of Halloween. Tot's will yell at him to wave or dance and he obliges. Here's a video of my fading mechanism and a pretty dark video of my Peppers ghost this last year. It was much more impressive in person.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I can vouch for BTH's Pepper's Ghost effect ... it really was much better in person! Just fantastic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the mech! what a great method!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Yea, I call it a F.C.F. (flying crank fader) Ha ha ha.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

We've used the plastic approach several years for a pepper's ghost. But we haven't stored it, we just have rebuilt it when needed. If you get the plastic nice and tight (with a blow dryer) then it can work really well. I have some videos somewhere of some of ours...


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you share any set up pics you may have???? please????

Im want to add this to my garage haunt this year. NOT sure it will work out but gonna try!!!!!!!!

-PB


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

I've made 2 of these and have the parts for a third if needed. Really easy!

http://computerchristmas.com/christ...el_8_function_3Amp_animation_controller_for_5


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Propboy, I don't have many of it during construction but here are a couple. The shrink plastic is not shown but is at an angle like the 1x2 on top. There is a front with a door that you view this from. It narrows down where the viewer can see it from. I also put black tape on the floor to hide the frame for the shrink plastic.If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

nice helps a lot. I understand the principle of this and can do the work. I"m just wondering if I have enough room for it. I will need to scale it down to fit in my haunt.

-PB


----------

